# Testosterone level doubled naturally



## Gabed99 (Dec 3, 2020)

So I got my total testosterone level checked in February 2018 came back at 429. 

 Flash forward November 2020 came back at 830??

 I'm 39 yrs. old and just started working out hard in 2018. I was baffled when it came back doubled.

 Could me beginning to work out hard caused to increase that much?


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 3, 2020)

You on trt? Or that just happened like that?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 3, 2020)

Sure can. All sorts of things can skew a test. What really matters is how you feel.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 3, 2020)

Going from 400 to 800 without any chemical influence is possible I suppose, especially if a person is younger... seems like it'd be much harder to accomplish for someone older, not that it's impossible or that I'm an expert on the topic. 

You aren't taking any supplements right now? Did you get prescribed Clomid or HCG or anything like that?

How about for the first test you took? Were you sleeping like crap, drinking a lot, smoking pot, eating nothing but tofu? Maybe your Test was previously just suppressed due to bad habits that reflect as low testosterone in blood tests.

I'm curious, did you get free test measured? Your SHBG is on the high end, and I wonder how much free test you actually have available to be used.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 3, 2020)

I don't have test results to show the difference, but I know I started getting hormonal acne again when I started lifting at age 43. So I believe it.


----------



## Gabed99 (Dec 3, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> You on trt? Or that just happened like that?



Yeah I'm not on trt. 

Just taking regular old creatine. And some natural dick hardening pills. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 3, 2020)

No one ever has the same levels of anything in their body, everytime you get a lab report you will more than likely always have different numbers....


----------



## Send0 (Dec 3, 2020)

BTW... not sure if you care, but if you do then I thought I'd let you know you that you might want to blur out your face in the lab results from 2018. Internet privacy and all that jazz.


----------



## Gabed99 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gabed99 said:


> So I got my total testosterone level checked in February 2018 came back at 429.
> 
> Flash forward November 2020 came back at 830??
> 
> ...





Send0 said:


> BTW... not sure if you care, but if you do then I thought I'd let you know you that you might want to blur out your face in the lab results from 2018. Internet privacy and all that jazz.



Thanks, just deleted them. There's probably a lot weirdos on this forum.


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2020)

Gabed99 said:


> Thanks, just deleted them. There's probably a lot weirdos on this forum.



Ha. You catch on quick.


----------

